# Do you get homework in University?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lt. Kamillion said:


> ^
> 
> 
> (two words: tap atalk)



The forum app?


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I took a BA in psychology with a minor in English lit and an option in French to get my bilingual certification up here. I had 2-3 major graded assignments in my English/French classes and an essay exam, in my psych/soc courses it was a midterm and usually 1-2 major papers and then a combo multiple choice/long answer final. The only homework I had week to week was studying and in a few of my classes, a very small assignment worth next to nothing (cumulative 10% of the term) due once a week in a tutorial.

I'm doing a BSc in nursing right now to become an RN. I've never had weekly homework but we do have attendance taken and you can't miss more than 20% of classes or you will be put on advisement and possibly fail by default. We have a FUCKLOAD of readings every week and if you don't do them guaranteed you will fall behind and be fucked for the midterms or finals. All of my classes have finals and midterms as well as 2+ major written assignments. Then on top of that, we have 16+ hours of in-hospital work placement each week and we're required to hand in what comes out to 5-8 pages of typed information and patient research every week for that. I don't find the program that hard, but there really is about 4x as much work in the nursing program than in an arts program.


----------



## bluedomeofsky (Sep 30, 2014)

In my university, it's more about meeting deadlines for the assignments. Homework is nearly none, unless your tutors specifically asks you to read up on something. In university, everyone expects you to do self-directed learning. You are going to be the one deciding your own homework  Tutor's role is to guide you when you encounter problems in your self-learning. My motivation is mainly from my peers who are all so hardworking and smart. It sucks when the tutor zeroes in on you with questions and you end up fumbling around in panic because you knew nothing beforehand. No one wants to be dubbed a bimbo or an idiot.


----------

